# Harassment.



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Every day, a male employee walks up very close to a female
co-worker at the coffee machine. He stops, inhales quite 
deeply and says that her hair smells nice.

After a week of this, the woman can't stand it anymore. She 
takes her issue to a supervisor in Human Resources and asks
to file a sexual harassment grievance against the guy.

The supervisor is puzzled and asks, "What's threatening 
about a co-worker telling you your hair smells nice?"

"It's Frank. The dwarf."


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are old fashioned Drew, it wouldn´t happen to the younger women these days as I understand.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> We are old fashioned Drew, it wouldn´t happen to the younger women these days as I understand.


Probably not, as their hair might smell of last night's booze, **** and puke - at least in Newcastle:surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Probably not, as their hair might smell of last night's booze, **** and puke - at least in Newcastle:surprise:


Don´t think we are on the same track Geoff.:grin2:> (Sorry Drew)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Don´t think we are on the same track Geoff.:grin2:> (Sorry Drew)


Well N is on the right track..........that's for sure >

tony


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> We are old fashioned Drew, it wouldn´t happen to the younger women these days as I understand.


If I was in my teens, I'd be terrified if I went out on a date? What chance would you have if you even attempted a kiss?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> We are old fashioned Drew, it wouldn´t happen to the younger women these days as I understand.


If I was in my teens, I'd be terrified if I went out on a date? What chance would you have if you even attempted a goodnight kiss?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Probably not, as their hair might smell of last night's booze, **** and puke - *at least in Newcastle:*surprise:


Oi!!!! Give over! Thats my old stomping ground!! Im not allowed to go anymore on account of I Forgot to come home for three days last time. (Actually I got lost)

You clearly never landed there as a pilot.

Here we see the Rock God Baz entourage ready for a night out with their idol.  Whats not to like?

http://weskerandson.co.uk/some-of-the-best-places-for-a-girls-night-out/


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Oi!!!! Give over! Thats my old stomping ground!! Im not allowed to go anymore on account of I Forgot to come home for three days last time. (Actually I got lost)
> 
> *You clearly never landed there as a pilot.*
> 
> ...


I operated from there many times - probably stayed in a hotel room where an empty Gin bottle was left:surprise::laugh:

One memorable occasion was when we had two aircraft there - we had already operated from Belfast, so had less hours available, but there was an ATC delay. Ops decided we should swap crews and there was a mad dash across the tarmac with nightstop kit - the other Captain was a great Lady and good Captain. I wish there had been time to take pictures - hilarious:grin2:

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I operated from there many times - probably stayed in a hotel room where an empty Gin bottle was left:surprise::laugh:
> 
> One memorable occasion was when we had two aircraft there - we had already operated from Belfast, so had less hours available, but there was an ATC delay. Ops decided we should swap crews and there was a mad dash across the tarmac with nightstop kit - the other Captain was a great Lady and good Captain. I wish there had been time to take pictures - hilarious:grin2:
> 
> Geoff


Ah but did they let you out on the Toon!? I Dont think you have properly lived until you have experienced a Friday night out in Newcastle.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> Every day, a male employee walks up very close to a female
> co-worker at the coffee machine. He stops, inhales quite
> deeply and says that her hair smells nice.
> 
> ...


Is that supposed to be amusing 
Sorry it doesn't amuse me

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

aldra said:


> Is that supposed to be amusing
> Sorry it doesn't amuse me
> 
> Sandra


Sorry Sandra, As you already know, lots of your post don't amuse me.

A while ago I promised myself to ignore your posts and not to criticise the ones that I read. I would ask that you just ignore mine.

No hard feelings, after all, it is as we say in Scotland, Hogmanay. New Years Eve to you.

Let your hair down with your family and enjoy the memories of 2017 and look forwards to what 2018 might bring.

Have a Happy New Year.

Drew


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Ah but did they let you out on the Toon!? I Dont think you have properly lived until you have experienced *a Friday night out* in Newcastle.


Ho man...haway wi ye! Thursday night was the big night oot when I lived there!

The weekends started on a Thursday...which made for very interesting Friday mornings in work!!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Drew, you are welcome to ignore my posts my lovely 

You won’t be the only one 

I tend not to ignore posts, well it’s me 

I think I’m not understanding your latest one 

And believe me telling me to let my hair down 

Isn’t making it any easier 

My hair is down , it’s long 

And a happy new year to you too 

But that’s beside the point 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Ho man...haway wi ye! Thursday night was the big night oot when I lived there!
> 
> The weekends started on a Thursday...which made for very interesting Friday mornings in work!!
> 
> Graham:smile2:


I think that was because it was traditionally pay day? It was usually the weekend for us as we were from Darlington and either had to get a late train or an elected driver (assuming you actually went home). Some great music venues. The Riverside, Mayfair and of course the floating poncy Tuxedo Princess (Although I was never a fan). All gone now of course. Darlo was always a good night out to be fair but Newcastle was a different level.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You have to chain yer car to a lamppost in Gateshead and even then they nick the lamppost.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I think that was because it was traditionally pay day? It was usually the weekend for us as we were from Darlington and either had to get a late train or an elected driver (assuming you actually went home). Some great music venues. The Riverside, Mayfair and of course the floating poncy *Tuxedo Princess* (Although I was never a fan). All gone now of course. Darlo was always a good night out to be fair but Newcastle was a different level.


ah the "Flurty Burt" (difficult to phonetically spell in Geordie!...i.e. floaty boat)

We used to take customers out on a Thursday night until stupid o'clock; then Fridays were nights out with mates; and Saturdays with your missus!

Some weekends I had to do the Thursday night out; then go to watch the Toon with customers on the Staurday as I had 3 season tickets (huge p1ss up before and after); then take customers to the Rugby on Sunday (4 season tickets). It was hard work...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I had occasion to make deliveries into Newcastle city center late at night a few times, interesting to watch the ladies teetering about, but I'd not want to be having a night out there, no sense to all that boozing, but it was/is the same everywhere, target seemed to be to get off your face as fast as possible then into an ambulance or police van.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont remember ending up in a Police van or an ambulance but I do remember seeing bands like Nivarna (oh yes), Stone roses, echo and the Bunnymen, Hawkwind, 999, generation x and many more.

Last gig I went to a few years ago was Electric six and I ended up in Buffalo Joes with a cow girl sat on my chest pouring Tequila from one of those spouty things down my neck.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where was Michelle while this was going on.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Where was Michelle while this was going on.


...perhaps she was the cow girl Kev!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> I dont remember ending up in a Police van or an ambulance but I do remember seeing bands like Nivarna (oh yes), Stone roses, echo and the Bunnymen, Hawkwind, 999, generation x and many more.
> 
> Last gig I went to a few years ago was Electric six and I ended up in Buffalo Joes with a cow girl sat on my chest pouring Tequila from one of those spouty things down my neck.


Oh what have I missed - wasting my time going to classical concerts and entertaining hosties instead of living it up pissed under a cow girl.:surprise::laugh:

[Two of the 'hosties' were long-term girlfriends who I met outside the flying scene]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just worked.!!!! 7 days a week after school and living in a tenement. Stale Hovis and no change from sixpence.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> I just worked.!!!! 7 days a week after school and living in a tenement. Stale Hovis and no change from sixpence.
> 
> Ray.


Ray

And you claim you still haven't.

But i read the post you made of the 10 places to which you had escaped for Christmas! What was the nearest?:surprise::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess Madrid would be the nearest Geoff.
The Queen Mary the most memorable but no pics.
And Mexico Bahja most relaxing. 

All gone now Geoff.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Oh what have I missed - wasting my time going to classical concerts and entertaining hosties instead of living it up pissed under a cow girl.:surprise::laugh:
> 
> [Two of the 'hosties' were long-term girlfriends who I met outside the flying scene]


Buffalo Joes is a bonkers bar on the Tyne. Every so often the girls go around with the Tequila but they do get carried away.  No, Kev, I didnt take Michelle. She doesnt like Electric six


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I just worked.!!!! 7 days a week after school and living in a tenement. Stale Hovis and no change from sixpence.
> 
> Ray.


I've had to buy a dozen new handkerchiefs, tonight I'll cry myself to sleep. I'm willing to bet that there were holes in your socks, no soles on your shoes and your bum was hanging out of your pants Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You have been peeking Drew. These are the actual shoes I have been wearing all this week...................... nicker elastic getting a frayed.... Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You can't beat a comfy pair of shoes, I wear my trainers til they fall of, repaired with superglue or sealant.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My slippers are worse as tied up with string, honest.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Guess who, all replies by PM please.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> My slippers are worse as tied up with string, honest.
> 
> Ray.


Know the feeling Ray, I'm still wearing the slippers that Falkor chewed as a puppy 4 years ago, as he 'cut' his teeth.

tony


----------



## Rock God Baz (Feb 11, 2017)

Dunno Drew. Is that an Apple Logo on the back? Is it a Selfie?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to have some wellies like that, but I couldn't walk very fast in them, so I took them back to get a pair with a longer piece of string.


----------

